# Unable to activate RANGE EXTENDER in TP-Link TL-WA73ORE



## kg11sgbg (Mar 9, 2013)

To all @TDF Friends and particularly to our  Friend @whitestar; I had purchased a TP-Link *TL-WA73ORE * 150Mbps Wireless *Range Extender*.

According to quick settings guide,I powered on the TP-Link extender and then pressed the RANGE EXTENDER button for about 5secs.,wherein the Green LED light of the RANGE EXTENDER started blinking,but it never stood fixed(STABLE LIGHT ON CONDITION).Finally,the light went off,but other LED lights are ON and shows normal functional activity.
Ultimately I can't extend the range of my wifi "HOTSPOT" setup...


Please whitestar and other Friends,how to successfully configure and activate the RANGE EXTENDER function of this device?

Please,HELP.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 9, 2013)

according to the tp-link info page this procedure only works if the network is unsecured(no password).for secured networks you have to configure the settings like password etc in extender settings page.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 10, 2013)

But I am unable to run the setup.exe(I downloaded from TP-Link site) or from the micro-CD accompanied by the device in Windows 7.After running quick setup for two to three pages,the adapter is successfully noted and configured,but the Network : *192.168.1.254* default IP of the device as provided by TP-Link is not recognised nor configured,so the settings stop there and I have to exit the setup tool.
Even when I try to run the *192.168.1.254 in Chrome or other browser taskbar,the page shows an error...!!!(Oops! Google Chrome could not connect to 192.168.1.254)

I have gone through *this*,but whitestar how do i change my Wireless router settings,which was done with the Help of you? I do not want to mess up my smooth network setup as of now.
Please help friend.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 10, 2013)

by setup i mean the modem/router/extender home page(usually 192.168.1.1).turn off wifi router & then connect extender directly via lan wire to pc & then open extender home page.use the manual to configure as tp-link manuals are usually straight-forward.no need to change anything in wireless router settings.i haven't read the manual but most likely you just have to enter your network password in appropriate place in extender settings.once it is done turn on wifi router & connect router & extender as before & it should work now.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 12, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> by setup i mean the modem/router/extender home page(usually 192.168.1.1)*.turn off wifi router *& then connect extender directly via lan wire to pc & then open extender home page.use the manual to configure as tp-link manuals are usually straight-forward.no need to change anything in wireless router settings.i haven't read the manual but most likely you just have to enter your network password in appropriate place in extender settings.once it is done* turn on wifi route*r & connect router & extender as before & it should work now.



Thanks Friend for the suggestion.
Just to know that,whether I shall keep my *network shutoff*,when I connect the TP-Link TL-WA730RE extender to the PC by a RJ45 cable(included in the package),by running *192.168.1.254 at the taskbar?
As my network connection is set-up by D-Link DSL2520U + TP-Link TL-WR740N connected together with each other,and the RJ45 ethernet cable is connected to the PC and to the Wireless N Router.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 12, 2013)

just turn the wifi router off for the duration of configuring extender via lan wire.there is no need to turn off the modem.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 16, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> just turn the wifi router off for the duration of configuring extender via lan wire.there is no need to turn off the modem.


Friend,I followed *strictly* your instructions and had complied with :   *192.168.1.254/ on the Task bar of Firefox...BUT IN VAIN.
The site doesn't opens at all.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 17, 2013)

try 192.168.1.1 & 192.168.0.1.if still no success run ipconfig /all when extender is connected via lan & post the results here.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 23, 2013)

^^whitestar,I am posting the results by running "*ifconfig*" under Ubuntu.

See this :

root@kgnile12pc-TA785GE-128M:/home/kgnile12pc# ifconfig 
eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr fc:*:16:*:*:25  
          inet addr:192.168.0.100  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
          inet6 addr: fe80::fe75:16ff:fe88:4525/64 Scope:Link
          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1460  Metric:1
          RX packets:91776 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:86732 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 
          RX bytes:90934361 (90.9 MB)  TX bytes:13292855 (13.2 MB)

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr f8:d1:11:11:e9:33                       [*This is the link for TP-Link TL-WA370RE with RJ45 cable*]
          inet6 addr: fe80::fad1:11ff:fe11:e933/64 Scope:Link
          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX packets:983025 errors:0 dropped:3825 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:984012 errors:26 dropped:780 overruns:0 carrier:4812
          collisions:11475 txqueuelen:1000 
          RX bytes:184684117965 (184.6 GB)  TX bytes:227631091271 (227.6 GB)


lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  
          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0
          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host
          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1
          RX packets:14769 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:14769 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 
          RX bytes:2270593 (2.2 MB)  TX bytes:2270593 (2.2 MB)

virbr0    Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 22:75:3a:0a:3a:5c  
          inet addr:192.168.122.1  Bcast:192.168.122.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 
          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

root@kgnile12pc-TA785GE-128M:/home/kgnile12pc# 


Under Windows, I am unable to copy paste the above section by running "*ipconfig /all*" within the command shell(using admin password)!!!???


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 23, 2013)

> virbr0 Link encap:Ethernet HWaddr 22:75:3a:0a:3a:5c
> inet addr:192.168.122.1 Bcast:192.168.122.255 Mask:255.255.255.0


which address is this?i think it is better to post ipconfig result under windows.inside cmd window right click & choose option select all.window will whiten & then press ctrl+C.after that paste in notepad.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 27, 2013)

^^whitestar still unable to post the results from within Windows,after following your steps.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 27, 2013)

it is working fine on my end.try this:select "mark" option & a thick rectangular cursor will appear.after that scroll to the top & press left click & start copying like you normally do.all the selected area will turn white.after that press CTRL+C(don't click anywhere after area turn white).you should be able to paste now in notepad.if still issues then simply maximize the screen & use print screen button or windows snip tool to capture the cmd window image & save it as png & post here(don't select resize option when uploading photos on sites like imageshack,photobucket etc).


----------



## kg11sgbg (Apr 1, 2013)

I did it exactly as you have mentioned above,whitestar...but in vain.
"ipconfig /all" is running well on in Windows,but I am unable to copy paste the script here,so that all of you can see.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 1, 2013)

just maximize the command prompt window & use print screen(or windows 7 snip tool) button to capture image & post the screenshot here.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Apr 2, 2013)

Well here it is:


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 2, 2013)

in capture1 it is showing that your ip address for tp-link is 169.254.61.95 & subnet 255.255.0.0 which is why you can't access tp-link settings page(192.168.1.1).in adapter settings click on properties of local area connection 2(tp-link one) & in ipv4 properties manually enter ip as 192.168.1.4 & gateway as 192.168.1.1 & it should work.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Apr 3, 2013)

friend,whitestar,I Thank and Honour you for your generous and kind patience to Help noobs like me.

Unfortunately,with your exact followup procedures + values,still can't open the Range Extender's page...

Sorry,mate for disturbing you.


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 3, 2013)

If u both are comfortable with teamviewer then whitestar help him out using teamviewer.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 3, 2013)

no problem.you can't learn without making efforts.i spent ~2 hour yesterday understanding how a laptop given to me by a family friend for repair has a GPT style hdd instead of the usual MBR one not to mention my first encounter with UEFI bios.after spending the time i finally figured out all there is to know about GPT hdd & its difference with respect to usual MBR style hdd not to mention how to configure various bios options of a UEFI bios enabled laptop/motherboard to correctly install both types of hdd.
let's do this again.first turn off dlink & then turn on tp-link connected to pc via lan wire.this time enter ip address as before(192.168.1.4) but gateway as 192.168.1.254(default ip address of device)to be safe leave gateway blank instead of 192.168.1.1 & now try opening 192.168.1.254 in browser.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Apr 4, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> no problem.you can't learn without making efforts.i spent ~2 hour yesterday understanding how a laptop given to me by a family friend for repair has a GPT style hdd instead of the usual MBR one not to mention my first encounter with UEFI bios.after spending the time i finally figured out all there is to know about GPT hdd & its difference with respect to usual MBR style hdd not to mention how to configure various bios options of a UEFI bios enabled laptop/motherboard to correctly install both types of hdd.
> let's do this again.*first turn off dlink & then turn on tp-link connected to pc via lan wire.this time enter ip address as before(192.168.1.4) but to be safe leave gateway blank instead of 192.168.1.1 & now try opening 192.168.1.254 in browser.*




Sorry,bro. the same old message: Cannot connect to website....


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 4, 2013)

describe in exact words what was the setup when you tried(every detail including which device was on which was off,result of ipconfig etc).


----------

